# Koblenz Hbf...



## Silenzz (21. August 2009)

Guten Tag,

Folgendes, da ich in St. Augustin wohne (ein unbedeutendes Kaff in NRW) und meine alte Heimatstadt, Frankfurt besuchen möchte, und eigentlich viel zu viel bezahle habe ich folgendes gemacht:
Mit meinem Schülerticket kann ich kostenlos bis fast nach Koblenz fahren und von da aus kostet eine Fahrt nach Frankfurt "grade mal" 16&#8364;uro.
So jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Ich komme um 14:42 Uhr am Gleis 2 NORD in Koblenz an und um 15:02 Uhr kommt mein Zug am Gleis 1 an (stand nix besonderes bei), schaff ich es in den 20 Minuten mir am Schalter ein Ticket zu holen (im Zug isses ja teurer..-.-') und noch rechtzeitig den Zug zu nehmen? Bzw. schaff ich es überhaupt um 15:02 den Zug zu nehmen oder ist der Koblenzer Hbf so groß, dass es eigentlich überhaupt nicht gehen würde.
Wäre nett wenn mir jmd ne Antwort geben könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Silenzz aka der Foren Hopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

kauf das ticket von koblenz nahc frankfurt doch schon bei dir. oder geht das nich?


----------



## Silenzz (21. August 2009)

Ah ja daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht...-.-' danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zu der anderen Frage, reicht die Zeit (man plane 5 Minuten Verspätung ein) um den Zug um kurz nach 3 zu nehmen?


----------



## Windelwilli (21. August 2009)

Bedenke bitte, das du keine 20min Zeit hast sondern ca. 1h.
Warum? Weil dein Zug wahrscheinlich Verspätung haben wird und du eh auf den nächsten warten mußt.
Ich hab momentan den absoluten Hals auf die DB. Die schaffen es momentan nicht, auch nur einen Zug irgendwo pünktlich ankommen oder losfahren zu lassen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. August 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Bedenke bitte, das du keine 20min Zeit hast sondern ca. 1h.
> Warum? Weil dein Zug wahrscheinlich Verspätung haben wird und du eh auf den nächsten warten mußt.
> Ich hab momentan den absoluten Hals auf die DB. Die schaffen es momentan nicht, auch nur einen Zug irgendwo pünktlich ankommen oder losfahren zu lassen.




Das liegt daran das alle die Jungs die da was zu sagen haben grade dabei sind hier in Berlin den S-Bahn betrieb zu sabotieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (21. August 2009)

allerdings @ohrensammler. 20 minuten auf ne s-bahn zu warten is echt schlimm.

@silenzz: gibt es keine hompage über den koblenzer hbf? wenn ja, gibt es dort bestimmt auch einen lageplan o. ä.


----------



## Silenzz (21. August 2009)

Nach einer Hp hab ich schon gesucht, aber die Suche lief leider erfolglos =S kA also wenn keiner was genaueres weiß, werd ichs wohl drauf ankommen lassen müssen, nja danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Night falls (21. August 2009)

20min reichen locker... Auf der Rückreise von nem Festival letzte Woche hatten wir zB ne Umsteigezeit von 10min und wir hatten sogar noch Zeit uns Baguettes an nem Stand zu holen.


----------



## Silenzz (21. August 2009)

Ah super Nighty, genau die Antwort die ich hören wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redstorm (21. August 2009)

koblenz hbf is sau klein man der hat nur 6 gleise oder so xD


----------



## Stancer (22. August 2009)

Eben hol die Fahrkarte direkt an einem DB Automaten für Fernreisen, das dauert 1-2min. 20min reichen sogar noch um am Bahnhof  was zu essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mach dir da mal keine Sorgen !


----------



## Konov (22. August 2009)

Das mit dem Umsteigen ist immer unterschiedlich... da kann man eigtl keine sichere Aussage geben.

Ich habs schon erlebt, dass 5 Minuten von einem Gleis zum nächsten Rennen ausgereicht hat, aber wenn der Zug Verspätung hat, was auch jederzeit vorkommen kann, dann reichen manchmal nichtmal 20 Minuten um von einem Gleis zum nächsten zu kommen.


----------



## Kono (shat) (22. August 2009)

schau nur das du rechtzeitig wieder wegkommst, koblenzer bahnhof ist ne sackgasse, wenn du da zu spät eintrudelst, (und das wirst du bei den fahrplänen in nrw^^) hängst du nachts in diesem dorfbahnhof fest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

